# iis problem



## hobittual (Oct 29, 2009)

I am confounded by iis7.5 and iis 6.
I am trying to follow a Lynda.com training course. It instructs me to install wamp and then open Apache(?).
When I type h t t p://localhost/, I get iis 7.5 opening, I have been told to uninstall it, I have, but I have no change.
I then found I had iis 6 also. I cannot get rid of either of them. So I cannot proceed with the training. 
I have found methods to clear off the iis's but none have worked.
Any ideas please.
Hob


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Hob,

Are you using a local copy, local server or web server?

If local-> How to install Apache (and PHP+MySQL) on Windows: setting up Apache - Web design tips & tricks
If local server-> Install Apache - How to Install the Apache Web Server on Linux
If web server contact them and request a switch to apache.


----------



## hobittual (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there.
It started by installing WAMP as per Lynda.com's instructions. I do not get the prescribed screen when I use the address ://localhost/, I get a iis 7 screen. It has been pointed out that this is just an html page and Apache could be reading it. I need to have the correct screen appear before I can carry on, so I need to find out what that is, again, and I will get back on here with more of an idea.
Thanks for your time.
Hob


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*WAMP = Windows * Apache * MySQL * PHP*

IIS != apache

Are you using a local copy, local server or web server?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

How sure are you that IIS is uninstalled?

Go to Start -> type "turn windows features on or off" (it may be called something different in Vista) and make sure the IIS boxes are unticked.


----------



## hobittual (Oct 29, 2009)

Laxer said:


> *WAMP = Windows * Apache * MySQL * PHP*
> 
> IIS != apache
> 
> Are you using a local copy, local server or web server?


I believe I am using a local server, especially as I don't know what Local copy means. I don't understand what you mean by " IIS !=apache "




reventon said:


> How sure are you that IIS is uninstalled?
> 
> Go to Start -> type "turn windows features on or off" (it may be called something different in Vista) and make sure the IIS boxes are unticked.


This is what I can see:










So I don't understand where it is going wrong.

I seem to be digging a bigger whole as I go here!!!!
Thanks
Hob


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Untick the "World Wide Web Services" (under Internet Information Services).


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

reventon said:


> Untick the "World Wide Web Services" (under Internet Information Services).


Once that is done follow this tutorial -> How to install Apache (and PHP+MySQL) on Windows: setting up Apache - Web design tips & tricks


----------

